# Sortie son de mon ipad 2 fonctionne plus?



## Gaetano (3 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

depuis ce matin, je n'ai plus de son via la sortie casque de mon iPad2. Mon fils de 9 ans a passé pas mal d'heure dessus... a-t-il chipoté à quelque chose? Pas moyen de le savoir.

Comment puis-je résoudre ça? Comment vérifier que  la sortie n'est pas subitement HS? 

Merci! 

Gaetano


----------



## Siciliano (3 Avril 2013)

Hello,

As tu essayé avec d'autres casques ou écouteurs peut être ? 
Bon, as tu bien augmenté le son quand tu as mis le casque ? Car iOs gère le son HP et le son casque séparément.


----------



## Gaetano (3 Avril 2013)

Merci Siciliano! J'ai essayé 2 casques différents qui tous deux fonctionnent parfaitement sur mon iphone... Je ne comprend pas ce qu'il se passe...


----------



## Larme (3 Avril 2013)

Il n'est pas en mode silencieux par hasard ?


----------



## Gaetano (3 Avril 2013)

mais le son sort par les haut-parleurs...


----------

